# Starting a Baby Shop on the North Costa Blanca



## Nicholas Warner (Mar 26, 2009)

Does anyone out there have any advice to give me? My wife and I would like to sell English Baby Clothes on the North Costa Blanca and so far without success. We have tried selling in a Christmas Fair in Denia and did well we made around 200 EUROS. Since then we have tried various shops and they don´t appear to be interested in selling our goods, even on a sale or return basis. We are seriously thinking of the Local Rastros around us in Pedreguer and Denia and even the one at Vergel but that always gets very wet when it has rained . We would dearly like to do this and would appreciate any advice someone may have. We even looked at a Shop in Jalon Valley but there is another Baby Shop 2 doors down from there which is shutting in 2 Months time. We have the clothes over here and they are in our wardrobe doing nothing and we would like to get them out into the Country as we feel they will take off once the Spanish or English have seen them. Is there a community of English who would like to see them or are happy to organise a Home Party to help us promote these Baby Clothes. ANY ADVICE WILL BE MUCH APPRECIATED. THANKS DESPERATE NICK


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Nicholas Warner said:


> Does anyone out there have any advice to give me? My wife and I would like to sell English Baby Clothes on the North Costa Blanca and so far without success. We have tried selling in a Christmas Fair in Denia and did well we made around 200 EUROS. Since then we have tried various shops and they don´t appear to be interested in selling our goods, even on a sale or return basis. We are seriously thinking of the Local Rastros around us in Pedreguer and Denia and even the one at Vergel but that always gets very wet when it has rained . We would dearly like to do this and would appreciate any advice someone may have. We even looked at a Shop in Jalon Valley but there is another Baby Shop 2 doors down from there which is shutting in 2 Months time. We have the clothes over here and they are in our wardrobe doing nothing and we would like to get them out into the Country as we feel they will take off once the Spanish or English have seen them. Is there a community of English who would like to see them or are happy to organise a Home Party to help us promote these Baby Clothes. ANY ADVICE WILL BE MUCH APPRECIATED. THANKS DESPERATE NICK


I honestly don't know what to suggest - have you tried approaching bars to do 'baby clothes parties' - either you could pay a percentage to the bar or some might not charge as long as everyone bought a drink? - I've seen that with other products including kids clothes

we have a very big very expensive baby shop here which has shut for a month this winter - we used to have a second-hand baby goods shop but that closed down & is now operating out of another shop - sharing space I think, or maybe a commission based idea?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Nicholas Warner said:


> Does anyone out there have any advice to give me? My wife and I would like to sell English Baby Clothes on the North Costa Blanca and so far without success. We have tried selling in a Christmas Fair in Denia and did well we made around 200 EUROS. Since then we have tried various shops and they don´t appear to be interested in selling our goods, even on a sale or return basis. We are seriously thinking of the Local Rastros around us in Pedreguer and Denia and even the one at Vergel but that always gets very wet when it has rained . We would dearly like to do this and would appreciate any advice someone may have. We even looked at a Shop in Jalon Valley but there is another Baby Shop 2 doors down from there which is shutting in 2 Months time. We have the clothes over here and they are in our wardrobe doing nothing and we would like to get them out into the Country as we feel they will take off once the Spanish or English have seen them. Is there a community of English who would like to see them or are happy to organise a Home Party to help us promote these Baby Clothes. ANY ADVICE WILL BE MUCH APPRECIATED. THANKS DESPERATE NICK


I would think it would be essential to know why shops don't want the clothes. Is it the style, the price, the conditions, economic crisis...
I expect you've noticed that there are 2 different styles of children's clothes here - very traditional which reminds me of The British Royal Family and the 1950's and a more modern style, but not extremely so. I mean you won't often get black or grey baby clothes here for example. My mother in law thought I was being "wild" when I dressed my daughter in red, or navy blue for goodness sakes, but she's very traditional about dress.
I don't know what to tell you. Any maternity hospitals or clinics around you? Any play groups to get in touch with??
You'll need to get the stuff sold quick or the season'll have changed.

Have you looked here?
Mums In Spain


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont know if you have "car boot" type markets in your area? We have one every sunday morning at "La Trocha", Coin. Its not quite as you'd expect a car boot to be - more like a normal market, there are lots of market type stalls and is very busy. Also I dont think you have to lease a pitch or jump thru hoops to have a stall as with the usual markets??

Jo xxx


----------



## Nicholas Warner (Mar 26, 2009)

*Baby shop*



xabiachica said:


> I honestly don't know what to suggest - have you tried approaching bars to do 'baby clothes parties' - either you could pay a percentage to the bar or some might not charge as long as everyone bought a drink? - I've seen that with other products including kids clothes
> 
> we have a very big very expensive baby shop here which has shut for a month this winter - we used to have a second-hand baby goods shop but that closed down & is now operating out of another shop - sharing space I think, or maybe a commission based idea?


Thank you very much for your reply.
Our clothes are all brand new and are new to the costa blanca, we sell them all for 15 euros and under, There are no ex-chain store clothes. We would like to rent some space in exsisting shops but have no idea where to look. We would welcome any advice.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Nicholas Warner said:


> Thank you very much for your reply.
> Our clothes are all brand new and are new to the costa blanca, we sell them all for 15 euros and under, There are no ex-chain store clothes. We would like to rent some space in exsisting shops but have no idea where to look. We would welcome any advice.


I'm actually quite surprised that you're having trouble renting space in an existing shop - most of the shops around here are struggling to pay rent, so I would have thought 'any little helps!'

as Pesky said, maybe you need to find out exactly why they are saying 'No'

think about the 'party' idea - one couple who started out that way are doing well now & have recently opened a shop


have you looked at the Port Market in Javea? It's a sort of underground market with quite small lock-up units - a lot of businesses in the town started in there & graduated to 'proper shops' after a while


----------



## Nicholas Warner (Mar 26, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I'm actually quite surprised that you're having trouble renting space in an existing shop - most of the shops around here are struggling to pay rent, so I would have thought 'any little helps!'
> 
> as Pesky said, maybe you need to find out exactly why they are saying 'No'
> 
> ...


Thanks for your replies- will have a look at the Port Market and see if that is o.k


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I dont know if you have "car boot" type markets in your area? We have one every sunday morning at "La Trocha", Coin. Its not quite as you'd expect a car boot to be - more like a normal market, there are lots of market type stalls and is very busy. Also I dont think you have to lease a pitch or jump thru hoops to have a stall as with the usual markets??
> 
> Jo xxx


I t sounds like he's tried all the local rastros


----------



## Nicholas Warner (Mar 26, 2009)

We have looked at the Port Market in Javea and have found an ideal rent there. We have done some research and looked at how many people pass by each day. With some sort of A frame advertising that we exist We both feel that the passing trade will be good. We aim to open on the 7th March and will be doing 9.30am to 2.30pm Monday to Saturday until trade picks up. Thanks for all the advice and please come and see us there and introduce yourselves and all our Baby Clothes are brand new. No Ex Chainstore. All are priced at €15 or less. Hope to see you all soon. Thanks once again. Nick and Janet WARNER


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Nicholas Warner said:


> We have looked at the Port Market in Javea and have found an ideal rent there. We have done some research and looked at how many people pass by each day. With some sort of A frame advertising that we exist We both feel that the passing trade will be good. We aim to open on the 7th March and will be doing 9.30am to 2.30pm Monday to Saturday until trade picks up. Thanks for all the advice and please come and see us there and introduce yourselves and all our Baby Clothes are brand new. No Ex Chainstore. All are priced at €15 or less. Hope to see you all soon. Thanks once again. Nick and Janet WARNER


Good, but not sure about that timetable...

PS Whereabouts in Somerset. My parents are in yukky Weston s Mare


----------



## Nicholas Warner (Mar 26, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Good, but not sure about that timetable...
> 
> PS Whereabouts in Somerset. My parents are in yukky Weston s Mare


What would you suggest about the times. ANY ADVICE MUCH APPRECIATED. We lived in South Petherton not too far from Yeovil.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Nicholas Warner said:


> What would you suggest about the times. ANY ADVICE MUCH APPRECIATED. We lived in South Petherton not too far from Yeovil.


Well...
I'm just thinking, on a normal week day there aren't too many people around the shops before 10:00, in fact most shops don't open until 10:00 - 10:30, but perhaps it's a vicious circle, if no one opens then no one can go. Maybe it's all the same to you to open at that time and you can use that time to get things together instead of stayining behind when you close.
Then I was just thinking that usually there are more people around in the afternoon.
I don't know.
Best to wait and see what other people think, especially xabiachica...

(A lot nicer there than WSM, in fact Zummerzet is a nice area..., but not a lot of work going , is there)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Nicholas Warner said:


> We have looked at the Port Market in Javea and have found an ideal rent there. We have done some research and looked at how many people pass by each day. With some sort of A frame advertising that we exist We both feel that the passing trade will be good. We aim to open on the 7th March and will be doing 9.30am to 2.30pm Monday to Saturday until trade picks up. Thanks for all the advice and please come and see us there and introduce yourselves and all our Baby Clothes are brand new. No Ex Chainstore. All are priced at €15 or less. Hope to see you all soon. Thanks once again. Nick and Janet WARNER


I thought it might suit

I agree with Pesky though, about the timetable - you'll find people are working those hours & would probably prefer to shop in the evenings - I know I do & so do many Spanish people

If I were you I'd open evenings too - I believe there is more shopping done after the kids are picked up from school at 4.30 (almost next to the Port Market)

certainly everything seems busier then than during the day


----------



## Nicholas Warner (Mar 26, 2009)

We are having difficulty with Red Tape here in Spain and now are opening April 1st at 9.30am. We were advised to do this by our solicitor as we don´t have to pay tax. We have revised our hours and they will be 9.30am to 2pm and 4pm to 7pm Monday to Saturday. Hope this now runs smoothly and we can get on and trade. Hope some of you come and see us down there. We will be behind the Locksmith and we are located in the corner. Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Nicholas Warner said:


> We are having difficulty with Red Tape here in Spain and now are opening April 1st at 9.30am. We were advised to do this by our solicitor as we don´t have to pay tax. We have revised our hours and they will be 9.30am to 2pm and 4pm to 7pm Monday to Saturday. Hope this now runs smoothly and we can get on and trade. Hope some of you come and see us down there. We will be behind the Locksmith and we are located in the corner. Thanks


No babies in my family, but I'll pop in & say hello


----------

